# Linien vervielfältigen



## sight011 (17. November 2009)

Mein Chef meinte das in Illustrator eine Automatisierung zum erstellen solcher Linien gibt (siehe Anhang) - leider kann er sich nicht mehr daran erinnern wie es funktioniert 

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich diese Funktion finden kann?  Thx


----------



## sight011 (17. November 2009)

Um es für die Nachwelt festzuhalten:

(Man erstelle sich ein Rechteck um einen farbigen Hintergrund zu erhalten)

1. Man erstellt 2 Pfade (Wellen) (Achtet darauf das sie nur aus eienr Kontur bestehen/ sprich das für die Fläche keine Farbe, sondern Transparenz eingestellt ist)

2. Man markiert beide

3. Man klickt auf Objekt (Oben der Menü Punkt) --> und wählt "Angleichen" --> Angleich-Optionen

4. Dort wählt man in der Box --> den zweiten Punkt "festgelegte Stufen" und schreibt hinten in den Kasten 26 rein und wählt ok

5.Nun geht man nur noch auf "Objekt" (Oben der Menü Punkt) --> und wählt "Angleichen" --> Erstellen und fertig  

Viel Spaß mit dem kleinen "Tutorial"


----------

